

Show HN: Atom-Jsfmt - bichiliad
https://atom.io/packages/atom-jsfmt

======
bichiliad
Hopefully this will help with the ease-of-adoption of jsfmt (having just
written a bunch of go, I'm excited to see something like gofmt for
javascript). It's not super fancy yet, but pull requests / recommendations are
definitely welcome.

~~~
dr0w
This is pretty cool, I'm going to give it a spin.

